# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > DreamViews Podcast >  >  DreamViews Podcast Minisode 2: September TOTM

## RareCola

*Minisode 2: September TOTM*
Technical issues have continued and we've not been able to get a normal episode up for some time, but here's another minisode! This time covering the September Tasks of the Month, covering how to approach them as well as sharing some experiences. Hopefully we've inspired you to achieve them!





The Podcast MP3 is now available to download for free from iTunes! 
iTunes - Podcasts - DreamViews Lucid Dreaming Podcast

An MP3 is also available through my Dropbox RSS Feed!

We'd love to hear your feedback, so feel free to post here!

----------


## Xanous

I'm slightly embarrassed but it was really funny to hear you talk about that. lol. Thanks for clarifing the woman part especially after what was said in the other thread.  :Shades wink:

----------


## CanisLucidus

Hey, great podcast!  I was surprised and excited to hear you read my own not-so-successful TotM attempt.  I loved the advice you gave for situations like mine (where the scene you need gets built but something interferes with full success.)  Already putting that into practice and it is gonna work!    ::thumbup:: 

I was noticing that people really come up with some great ideas to achieve these goals.  Lots of stuff to file away for later consideration.  You hear some of these and you think, "Hey, I bet I'd totally buy that I'm Thumbelina / taking a Delorean to the Cretaceous / rocking the Harry Potter bubble-head charm."

By the way, I felt about 1000 years old when RareCola asked whether "Honey I Shrunk the Kids" was a movie or a TV show.   :smiley:   I distinctly remember seeing this in the theater with my parents and watching Rick Moranis swim around in a bowlful of Cheerios.

----------


## RareCola

> Hey, great podcast!  I was surprised and excited to hear you read my own not-so-successful TotM attempt.  I loved the advice you gave for situations like mine (where the scene you need gets built but something interferes with full success.)  Already putting that into practice and it is gonna work!   
> 
> I was noticing that people really come up with some great ideas to achieve these goals.  Lots of stuff to file away for later consideration.  You hear some of these and you think, "Hey, I bet I'd totally buy that I'm Thumbelina / taking a Delorean to the Cretaceous / rocking the Harry Potter bubble-head charm."
> 
> By the way, I felt about 1000 years old when RareCola asked whether "Honey I Shrunk the Kids" was a movie or a TV show.    I distinctly remember seeing this in the theater with my parents and watching Rick Moranis swim around in a bowlful of Cheerios.



Haha, I knew there was a movie but I couldn't remember if they made it a TV show also. Could have sworn they did!

EDIT: Just googled it, apparently there was a TV show. Wasn't completely wrong  ::D:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Haha, I knew there was a movie but I couldn't remember if they made it a TV show also. Could have sworn they did!
> 
> EDIT: Just googled it, apparently there was a TV show. Wasn't completely wrong



Wow, it had multiple seasons, too!  I had no idea.  Thank you for setting me straight on my not-so-current pop culture, ha ha...

----------


## Xanous

I have a question for the next podcast. Can you get too pumped up about lucid dreaming? I am not talking about getting so excited in your LD that you wake up. I just mean that It seems to me that you can psych yourself up to the point that your expectations are so great that it actually becomes detrimental to lucidity. If that is the case how would you maintain the right balance of enthusiasm? I know it helps to be positive and believe in yourself but you can't force it either. What do you think?

----------

